# Word of the Day: Motorcyclist



## Hapiguy




----------



## Aunt Marg

And go like a bat out of hell! LOL!


----------



## Gaer

Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## Hapiguy

Aunt Marg said:


> And go like a bat out of hell! LOL!



Yup...Just keeping our knees in the breeze and hearing our mufflers roar !


----------



## win231

I've also heard motorcyclists called "Organ Donors."


----------



## Sliverfox

I was always the    chick on back of hubby's  motorcycle.

My father told me,,,"I ever catch you on a motorcycle wearing shorts. I'm going to paddle  your ass."
And I never did .


----------



## old medic

Hapi.... ever heard of the Maxton Mile in NC.... we did land speed racing there for years....
Our Race build Ironhead Harley sportster engine in a stretched lowered Suzuki GSR.
1 liter gas tank is under my chin.... set many records with it... top one  144 MPH in a standing mile.





Is ours sons fastest record run.... he is in the 200 MPH club at 4 different LSR venues


----------



## Pappy

My 1200cc Harley, yellow one, on our way to Stowe, VT. God I loved that bike. My buddy Bruce passed away several years ago with pancreatic cancer.


----------



## peramangkelder

Used to enjoy going 'Two Up' with huz on his big Yamaha
Haven't done that in a while since huz hurt his knee and he wasn't even on his bike


----------



## Aunt Marg

I've never aspired to be a motorcyclist, as I'd much rather have four wheels under me than two.


----------



## Chet

I ran a 1978 Yamaha XS650E for around 30 years putting 65K on it. Quit when I hit 60.


----------



## dobielvr

I've ridden on the back of a few Harleys, and now my neck reminds me everyday!

Sure had fun though...


----------



## Sliverfox

I have an old photo of my Dad  being a dare devil motorcyclist,. 
He can't be seen  however he's doing it.

Sorry, gang   am not good at posting pictures.


----------



## peramangkelder

Here we are at the start of a Club Run
Bob belongs to 'The Classic Owners Motorcycle Club' but we are not sure if the 'Classic' refers to the bikes or the riders


----------



## Aunt Marg

Peram. Lovely pic!

May I suggest you apply "classic" to both bikes and riders, that way you'll get to enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------



## peramangkelder

Aunt Marg said:


> Peram. Lovely pic!
> 
> May I suggest you apply "classic" to both bikes and riders, that way you'll get to enjoy the best of both worlds.


I like that idea Marg suits the lot


----------



## JonDouglas

win231 said:


> I've also heard motorcyclists called "Organ Donors."


I have heard much the same thing - motorcycles called "donorcycles". The idea seems to be centered around the idea that going from place to place on a notorcycle is dangersous. My response has been to point to people shoes and ask they are sometimes called "donorshoes"  given that 5,000 to 7,000 people are killed every year while walking from place to place,


----------



## win231

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 147586


I've seen the bumper sticker:  "Motorcycles.  Put something exciting between your legs."


----------



## Hapiguy

old medic said:


> Hapi.... ever heard of the Maxton Mile in NC.... we did land speed racing there for years....
> Our Race build Ironhead Harley sportster engine in a stretched lowered Suzuki GSR.
> 1 liter gas tank is under my chin.... set many records with it... top one  144 MPH in a standing mile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is ours sons fastest record run.... he is in the 200 MPH club at 4 different LSR venues


Wow...watching your clip gave goosebumps   What a great and thrilling ride !!!


----------



## Hapiguy

win231 said:


> I've also heard motorcyclists called "Organ Donors."



*All responsible riders* take a Motorcycle Safety Course and suit up by wearing a helmet and appropriate clothing.

I love riding my Harley even at 80 and plan to ride to the end while praying the Good Lord is willing.  

Never ride faster than your angels can fly.


----------



## Gaer

Off roading at Glamath, I witnessed a cyclist going up an 8 foot mound without a helmet, fell and gashed his head wide open!  Had to be helicoptered out  

lighter:  I always heard you can tell a happy biker by the bugs on his teeth!


----------



## Hapiguy

peramangkelder said:


> Used to enjoy going 'Two Up' with huz on his big Yamaha
> Haven't done that in a while since huz hurt his knee and he wasn't even on his bike


Have you ever considered a trike?  I love my Harley tri-glide. 

On a day this past fall I was riding the Blue Ridge Parkway.  I met a traveling family and let their son sit on my trike...he was in heaven


----------



## Gaer

Hapiguy said:


> Have you ever considered a trike?  I love my Harley tri-glide.
> 
> On a day this past fall I was riding the Blue Ridge Parkway.  I met a traveling family and let their son sit on my trike...he was in heaven
> 
> View attachment 147826


Show us a picture of YOU on your bike!  
BTW:  That sure looks like fun!


----------



## Hapiguy

Gaer said:


> Off roading at Glamath, I witnessed a cyclist going up an 8 foot mound without a helmet, fell and gashed his head wide open!  Had to be helicoptered out
> 
> lighter:  I always heard you can tell a happy biker by the bugs on his teeth!



Accidents like that are always sad.  Even the safest riders riding wearing a helmet can have life changing injuries. 

Bugs on the teeth can be a good thing...thats how some riders get their protein while drinking their liquid refreshment


----------



## Hapiguy

Chet said:


> I ran a 1978 Yamaha XS650E for around 30 years putting 65K on it. Quit when I hit 60.



Have you ever considered a Motor Trike?  I've seen some nice Yamaha conversions that might suit you.


----------



## Chet

Hapiguy said:


> Have you ever considered a Motor Trike?  I've seen some nice Yamaha conversions that might suit you.


No, it's time for more mundane pursuits.


----------



## Keesha

Sliverfox said:


> I was always the    chick on back of hubby's  motorcycle.
> 
> My father told me,,,"I ever catch you on a motorcycle wearing shorts. I'm going to paddle  your ass."
> And I never did .


I was always the one driving the motorcycle but was smart enough to wear leathers and a helmet no matter what weather or laws. Wearing t shirts and shorts isn’t smart. Burning legs on the exhaust system is never fun and neither is pulling gravel out of road rash.


----------



## Hapiguy

Gaer said:


> Show us a picture of YOU on your bike!
> BTW:  That sure looks like fun!



The views, the aromas, the panoramic beauty of the environment are just a few of the perks of motorcycle riding.   Along with being in close communication with myself, are all benefits that I enjoy when I ride.  Oh...and it sure is a whole lot of fun too.  

You want a picture of me???  Here is one of me resting at a Blue Ridge Parkway overlook [guess I needn't mention 'resting' as I'm not wearing my helmet ].  Hope you appreciate it as the photographer claimed I broke his camera.


----------



## Gaer

Cool!  Good lookin!
You look like a Happy Guy!  Hapiguy!


----------



## Keesha

Gaer said:


> lighter:  I always heard you can tell a happy biker by the bugs on his teeth!


Which is why you buy a good helmet with a face shield.


----------



## Hapiguy

Gaer said:


> Cool!  Good lookin!
> You look like a Happy Guy!  Hapiguy!



Thank you for your kind words young lady...they are much appreciated.


----------



## Keesha

Hapiguy said:


> The views, the aromas, the panoramic beauty of the environment are just a few of the perks of motorcycle riding.   Along with being in close communication with myself, are all benefits that I enjoy when I ride.  Oh...and it sure is a whole lot of fun too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 147845


I agree. The panoramic views while driving are fantastic. I’ve had two motorcycles. It was the first vehicle I bought and I drove more than half way across Canada. It’s definitely been one of the highlights of my life.

Nice picture.


----------



## Hapiguy

Keesha said:


> I agree. The panoramic views while driving are fantastic. I’ve had two motorcycles. It was the first vehicle I bought and I drove more than half way across Canada. It’s definitely been one of the highlights of my life.
> 
> Nice picture.  Thank you



In the many times that I have been to Canada I've never been West of Ontario.  I have seen many pictures though...and your scenery is definitely breathtaking !!  I would love to ride it someday for sure.


----------



## Gaer

I agree too!  I drove through the Yukon on myway to Alaska a few times and it was always INCREDIBLE!!!! (Except for my experiences on Highway to Hell Mountain)  Dawson, White Horse, Skagway  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## old medic

Love the parkway.... maybe we can cross paths one day and cruise some roads


----------



## horseless carriage

Gaer said:


> Show us a picture of YOU on your bike!
> BTW:  That sure looks like fun!


When I turned fifty I had one of those mid-life moments, an itch to scratch. The bike scratched the itch, five years later it went, for more than it cost too. Never had a spill, wobble or near miss. As for organ donors, at the time there was a Honda bike known as The Widow Maker, I think it's official name was The Fireblade.
Here's that itch, scratched.


----------



## JonDouglas

Some types of motorcycles are very adept at going places where you won't find cars or most other motorcycles.  I am referring to those wonderful sand, dirt and gravel paths that turn into trails where adventure, scenery and sometimes the unexpected are just around the corner.







Pack your phone, camera, tripod and some lunch and it is almost impossible to not have a good time if you like nature and seeing interesting things.


----------



## Hapiguy

old medic said:


> Love the parkway.... maybe we can cross paths one day and cruise some roads


Over the years I have met some very interesting people from all over the world along the parkway...the experience is priceless.  It's aways great to cross paths when out riding, so I'll sure take you up on that idea 

Journey or Destination?  My rides are mainly to enjoy the journey.  Having a planned destination is good too though at times.  Love riding and getting half lost while exploring the back country roads.  Thankfully I've got an onboard gps so I can always find my way home.


----------



## Chet

Hapiguy said:


> Journey or Destination?  My rides are mainly to enjoy the journey.  Having a planned destination is good too though at times.  Love riding and getting half lost while exploring the back country roads.  Thankfully I've got an onboard gps so I can always find my way home.


I think I was on every back road within 20 miles of where I lived. I wonder where that road goes and you make the turn. It helps to live where a ride in the country is a short distance away with hills and turns and lots of them. In all my years riding I only had one incident nearly crushing my right foot which affects me today, but it was worth it.


----------



## BertieJean

I love being a passenger but have never driven one myself. 

I work in Daytona Beach... coming up on our yearly inundation of motorcyclists!


----------



## Hapiguy

BertieJean said:


> I love being a passenger but have never driven one myself.
> 
> I work in Daytona Beach... coming up on our yearly inundation of motorcyclists!



I've enjoyed every Daytona Bike Week that I've been to but I'll have to miss it this year.   I think it's great that even with Covid they got approved for an all outdoor event.   From the events schedule it appears to be scaled back a bit this year.  If y'all attend...I hope it's a hoot.


----------



## Sliverfox

Have you been to the rally in Sturgis , South Dakota?


----------



## Hapiguy

Sliverfox said:


> Have you been to the rally in Sturgis , South Dakota?


I have been to Sturgis but my timing was off so I missed the rally.  What a blast it must be as I've  seen clips of it but I know they can't do it justice...I can only imagine what hearing that many bikes and  that many people partying and hoopin' and hollerin'.......YeeHaw !   Wow...I would love to attend a rally there for sure.  

Have you been there for the rally ?


----------



## horseless carriage

BertieJean said:


> I love being a passenger but have never driven one myself.
> 
> I work in Daytona Beach... coming up on our yearly inundation of motorcyclists!


You work at Daytona Beach? I have been there, sadly not when the motorbikes were there. But there is a better reason for me to go once more to Daytona. https://justbritish.com/event/gof-south-2019-daytona-florida/


----------



## BertieJean

Hapiguy said:


> I've enjoyed every Daytona Bike Week that I've been to but I'll have to miss it this year.   I think it's great that even with Covid they got approved for an all outdoor event.   From the events schedule it appears to be scaled back a bit this year.  If y'all attend...I hope it's a hoot.


Yes it was in the news recently that this year's event has been OK'd. In years prior, I lived on A1A and had to endure 2 weeks of non-stop noise and traffic, so my feelings were mixed. I know it's good for local business but it was a personal PITA, ya know? Now I've moved 30+ miles north of there, so I'm much less anxious about it. 


horseless carriage said:


> You work at Daytona Beach? I have been there, sadly not when the motorbikes were there. But there is a better reason for me to go once more to Daytona. https://justbritish.com/event/gof-south-2019-daytona-florida/


Yes I do. I work near the speedway so I get a personal view of all the motorsport events going on.


----------



## Hapiguy

BertieJean said:


> Yes it was in the news recently that this year's event has been OK'd. In years prior, I lived on A1A and had to endure 2 weeks of non-stop noise and traffic, so my feelings were mixed. I know it's good for local business but it was a personal PITA, ya know? Now I've moved 30+ miles north of there, so I'm much less anxious about it.
> 
> Yes I do. I work near the speedway so I get a personal view of all the motorsport events going on.



Wow...You are smack dab in the middle of the Rally and the 500...sounds like non-stop pandemonium for the next several weeks, then Spring Break is right around the corner.  I wish y'all well for sure.  

I do know what enduring non-stop noise and traffic is like.  I also remember 'old Florida' as I tagged along with my parents from Michigan to Florida in 1954.  I officially left FL 2 years ago and rarely look back.  I love where I am in NC and just a stones throw from VA and TN.  The riding is unbelievably fantastic...y'all are welcome to come up to enjoy it sometime.


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## old medic

Hapiguy said:


> Journey or Destination?


LMAO... when I bought the Road King I had to talk with the seller about some paper work and he asked how I like the bike.
I told him I loved it outside the steering issues and broken odometer.... he was amazed... saying he thought everything worked good.
I told him the bike kept turning the wrong way and after a trip to the store 5 miles away there would be 100 on the odometer.

Bike rallys.... been to several over the years... Myrtle Beach, Biketober fest at Daytona, Hot Springs, the Rendezvous in NY. 
Bunches of smaller ones... not really my thing... the bigger the event the more I want to be elsewhere


----------



## Hapiguy

old medic said:


> LMAO... when I bought the Road King I had to talk with the seller about some paper work and he asked how I like the bike.
> I told him I loved it outside the steering issues and broken odometer.... he was amazed... saying he thought everything worked good.
> I told him the bike kept turning the wrong way and after a trip to the store 5 miles away there would be 100 on the odometer.  Ouch !!!  I sure hope he made it right for you.
> 
> Bike rallys.... been to several over the years... Myrtle Beach, Biketober fest at Daytona, Hot Springs, the Rendezvous in NY.
> Bunches of smaller ones... not really my thing... the bigger the event the more I want to be elsewhere.  I tend to be a people watcher however for the last several years I also evade the bigger events.


----------



## old medic

Ouch !!! I sure hope he made it right for you.

LOL it was a joke.... I tend to just follow the front wheel... 
My 1st ride with the bike was a PGR mission to Black Mt. its about 60 miles round trip....
Put almost 200 miles on by the time I got home.


----------



## Hapiguy

old medic said:


> Ouch !!! I sure hope he made it right for you.
> 
> LOL it was a joke.... I tend to just follow the front wheel...
> My 1st ride with the bike was a PGR mission to Black Mt. its about 60 miles round trip....
> Put almost 200 miles on by the time I got home.



I resemble your remarks.   That goes along with riding without a destination.


----------



## old medic

Our last wander about... Lets go for a ride... OK Where? 
How about down to SC via Greenville watershed....
Some how we ended up running 80 out of Marion to the Parkway to Blowing rock 321 to 64 and home.
nice 200 mile day


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## LittleRed

A few years ago, I rode on the back of a friend's bike.  Then I finally bought my first bike and I take her out from time to time.  Have not yet taken her out for more than a couple of hours, just close to home rides.  The plan was to learn to ride so when I retire and go stay in different parts of the country for a couple months, I can take the bike out on backroads to explore.  You just never know what you might come across on the backroads.  It is so easy to just pull over on the bike, admire your surroundings and take photos.


----------

